# Sponsoring my husband



## Londoncouple (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have dual nationality (British and US) but have lived in England all my life. I am hoping to move to the US next year with my husband, but am worried about having to sponsor him since I will only be able to get a job when I get there so I will have no proof of income when we apply for his visa. I have read some information on joint sponsors and I have relatives in the US who would be able to prove large incomes. Is this the way to go? Otherwise, do they take into account your savings or earning potential? 

In addition, to take my husband over to the US, do I have to have lived there for a certain period of time?

Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My information is a few years old, but last I knew the American citizen spouse has to show that they are committed to moving back to the US and want to take the "alien" spouse with them. Normally, this means that you should have arranged a job, or housing or some other way to "prove" that you are really going back to the US for some reason.

The joint sponsorship thing might help, if only to show that you have family there who is willing to put you up until you find a job and can get your own place. It wouldn't hurt if your husband is in a field where it is likely he can find a job in the US, though technically they are supposed to consider only your income for the visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

If memory serves then you may hit the income block that friends of mine did years back. They both lived in England for several years (she was a US Citizen) and he was the one earning the money. They were able to work around it though and he eventually got his green card and I don't think it was that hard to do (just took some thinking )

Good luck!

Rachel


----------

